# Clippers next move



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What do you guys think should be the Clippers next move?


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Re-Sign Bobby Simmons, plain & simple.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

re-sign our free agents (Zeljko, Jaric, but mainly Simmons)


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Simmons then Jarvic


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What i think, and what is the clippers next move is the same. They have made it clear that their goal is to add a top tier SG/SF to the roster via free agency and media sources have confirmed the pecking order after allen to be redd, hughes, and possibly johnson. So, expect the clippers to go after those guys hard and fast, and if they strike out there, simmons will be number one on their list.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

if they strike out . . then by then Simmons will sign elsewhere, hughes wants 9 mil and he is not worth it, johnson may take 10 mil + to get him away from Suns, again not worth it Redd will not come to LA . . do not take the gamble, ink simmons before anything


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> if they strike out . . then by then Simmons will sign elsewhere, hughes wants 9 mil and he is not worth it, johnson may take 10 mil + to get him away from Suns, again not worth it Redd will not come to LA . . do not take the gamble, ink simmons before anything



I agree, if the Clippers somehow agree to terms with Joe Johnson they will have to wait forever before the Suns would match it, which they would and by that time most the good FA's are gone. Redd seems like he is going to the Cavs or staying with the Bucks. Hughes will make lots of $$$ but he is probably the most feasible person to get out instead of Simmons. Clippers can't waste time or else they will end up with nothing. The Clippers need to sign Simmons, look into Mobley, Radman.....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont want them going after johnson at all because theres no way hes leaving the suns, and hes too expensive, but i just put his name there bcause media thinks clippers will still go after him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

1. Sign Simmons
2. Sign or trade Jaric
3. Sign Rebraca and Moore
4. Find a bunch of good backups


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Hughes wants a 5 year, 45mill deal? And you think he's not worth it? 

The guy can handle the rock, can score, and can ignite the fast break. He's worth every penny of that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

RD said:


> Hughes wants a 5 year, 45mill deal? And you think he's not worth it?
> 
> The guy can handle the rock, can score, and can ignite the fast break. He's worth every penny of that.


That is not a bad deal for Hughes. Is that what he really is asking for? Clippers need to be decisive and make a deal fast, so to not to lose out on free-agency.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

id give him that for sure 9 times out of 10 before giving the same amount to simmons.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If the Clippers can get Hughes that is fine with me but I haven't heard anything of the Clippers offering Hughes anything, just that they are interested in him. Hard part would be to get Hughes interested in the Clippers.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Weasel said:


> That is not a bad deal for Hughes. Is that what he really is asking for? Clippers need to be decisive and make a deal fast, so to not to lose out on free-agency.


I dont know, Im just going by the previous poster saying hes asking for 9mill. Generally thats the average, so I figured its a 5 year, 45mill deal.

If so, we should jump on it. Hes not in the class of Allen, but thats solely because he's not a great shooter. He's a better ball handler, can create better off the dribble, and play better D. If he were a better shooter, he'd fit our needs perfectly.


----------



## C-Mag fan (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't think it would be too hard of a sell for Hughes, as long as the $ make sense. Washington and the Clippers are both young teams on the rise, and he would have a chance to play in a major market team, for the first time since his stay in Philly. 

I think we should skip ahead of Redd and go for Hughes, because Redd is either staying put or headed to LeBron-Land.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I like Hughes' game and if the Clippers can get him for a decent price then they should but the Clippers needs to push hard for either Simmons or Hughes or both. Like C-Mag fan said I too don't think Redd will come here.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, Redd is a lock in Cleveland or Milwaukee. We should just get it over with & keep the chemistry tight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hughes is out of the picture now. What is next?

Sign Simmons, Jaric, ...........


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

-Sign Bobby, go after JJ
-Trade Jaric, Moore, Rebraca for Dalembert or even better Z


----------

